# Coffee Pod Container



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Senseo Coffee maker on my side desk at work and I kept the coffee pods in a tin can container for the last year. I decided I wanted something made from wood with a lid and I didn't have anything already made that wasn't too large or too small already, so I got busy a couple of weeks ago and spinned one out.

I used a piece of Hackberry that Bobby gave me and I had a small piece of what I think is Walnut that I found on side of the road nearby for the top. I didn't want any fancy tops so, it is kinda plain but will fit the decor in my office which is not much anyway other than mix and match. It is about 5 inches in diameter at widest point and about 8 inches tall without top and 10" tall with top. The dark rings are the edges of what was worm holes and they were filled with compacted sawdust that stayed in the vessel from turning and were pretty solid especially after the finish was applied.

This is one of very few vessels that I have that is satin finish because I thought that would fit best in my office. After the lacquer smell wears off, it will hold my coffee pods. I actually did this one free handed without the Jamieson hollowing tool and laser. It was done with inside bow gouge, scrapers and calipers for a measurement of 3/16" thickness throughout. It was fun doing it and hadn't done one free hand in a while. That was the last of my Hackberry and I got quite a few pieces turned from Bobby's Hackberry. All turned out as pretty good looking wood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it.

What did you seal the inside with?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It is sealed with satin lacquer. I will have to wait a while for the smell to wear off and air out before I can put my coffee pods in it, unless I decide to line it with something else, like a epoxy or something.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> It is sealed with satin lacquer. I will have to wait a while for the smell to wear off and air out before I can put my coffee pods in it, unless I decide to line it with something else, like a epoxy or something.


I like flavored coffee but hackberry don't sound very good LOL

Still like the vessel


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is really nice. I got more hackberry if you want some more.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a fine looking piece and a nice idea.

I would have thought that with the pods you would just drill it out with a fostner bit.

From the photos I would not think that is a walnut top. Almost looks red.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I may be wrong. I originally thought maybe Mesquite, but looked a little dark for Mesquite, but it could be still. I am just guessing. I have some mesquite and this is much darker than what I have already but it may still be instead of walnut.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! very nice.LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, Very Nice! Great lines and proportion. Dimensions? Again, very nice work! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Very, Very Nice! Great lines and proportion. Dimensions? Again, very nice work! gb


Dimensions were about 5" diameter and 8" tall without top and 10" with top. Thanks, expecially since it was old school style turning but was a small vessel compared to the last several I have done.

Not sure if you was around to see my last before this (Walnut Delux) but I had to buy the jumbo bar for my Jamieson to hollow that one out. It was quite large. Was done not long ago if you missed it and came out beautiful with exception for the dimensions were a little off for my preference but still looks pretty good with some nice spalting on one side.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Very, Very Nice! Great lines and proportion. Dimensions? Again, very nice work! gb


Glad to see you back here again. I know you have been busy building that shop, but please keep in touch. We have missed you and thought for a little bit you grew bored with us basement guys here, jk. I miss seeing your works of art.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....I'll look for that walnut turning in a second. Bored with you guys??? LOL...best entertainment on the web, lol!! We can barely get a cell phone signal much less net service on that side of the bay and could only do a quick 'check in' when we came back here. We should be getting the local hardwire 'net before long (fingers crossed) so I'll be posting up more. Everyone has been turning out some outstand work...keep 'em coming. gb


----------

